# Teamviewer.exe sotto linux con wine

## lsegalla

Salve, non ho ancora trovato nessun thread a riguardo.

Ho scaricato da www.teamviewer.com il client per scopi non commerciali (c'è una versione per mac e una per windows ma nessuna per linux).

Sotto virtualbox la cosa mi funziona ma io ho l'esigenza di far girare il tutto sotto linux se è possibile.

Io ho installato il tutto tramite wine ma quando accedo mi dice che non riesce a connettersi a internet.

Dove posso definire il gateway sotto wine per configurare il tutto (ammesso che si possa configurare la rete sotto wine)

----------

## Kernel78

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## darkmanPPT

ciao,

forse questo ti potrà servire

http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-users/2007-March/025942.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm running a program on wine that tries to update via internet without 
> 
> bringing any configuration tools for this task itself. I assume that on 
> ...

 

e la risposta è stata

 *Quote:*   

> HOWTO:
> 
> $ wine regedit
> 
> Open the key Software\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Internet Settings
> ...

 

può servire?

comunque io ho provato alcuni programmi con wine (tipo skype) e si connettevano ad internet senza problemi (senza che avessi impostato chissà che cosa).

Uno, però, non mi andava: age of empire non vedeva la rete.

forse dipende dal programma e dal supporto che da wine.

purtroppo altro non so dirti  :Sad: 

-----------------------------------------------

ps: immagino tu abbia già visto questo

http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5956

----------

## lsegalla

Non son venuto a capo di niente per ora. Impostando il proxy sotto TeamViewer son anche riuscito a farmi chiedere l'autentifica dal proxy (pero' inserendo ID e password che in altri contesti funzionano lì non vanno). E a dirla tutta mi sarebbe sufficiente definire un indirizzo IP e un gateway bypassando anche il proxy... ho provato a far qualcosa dal regedit ma non ho tutte le chiavi di registro che cerco. Ho cercato anche di vedere se si riesce ad accedere ai servizi (poi pensandoci bene Wine non fa questo e quindi ho lasciato stare).

Ecco il log di quando lancio TeamViewer intanto

```
luca@user8-gentoo ~ $ wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/TeamViewer/Version5/TeamViewer.exe

fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub                                                           

fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub                                                           

fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub                                                           

fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub                                                           

fixme:crypt:CRYPT_CriticalExtensionsSupported unsupported critical extension "2.5.29.32"    

fixme:crypt:CRYPT_CriticalExtensionsSupported unsupported critical extension "2.5.29.32"

fixme:msg:ChangeWindowMessageFilter 4a 00000001

fixme:ole:CoInitializeSecurity ((nil),-1,(nil),(nil),4,3,(nil),0,(nil)) - stub!

fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation (nil) 1 (nil) 0

fixme:netapi32:NetWkstaUserGetInfo Level 1 processing is partially implemented

fixme:advapi:LsaOpenPolicy ((null),0x32e3c0,0x00000001,0x32e3dc) stub

fixme:advapi:LsaClose (0xcafe) stub

fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_MAX_CONNS_PER_SERVER (20): STUB

fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_MAX_CONNS_PER_1_0_SERVER (20): STUB

fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (9000): STUB

fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 9000

fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 120000

fixme:netapi32:NetWkstaUserGetInfo Level 1 processing is partially implemented

fixme:advapi:LsaOpenPolicy ((null),0x32ea98,0x00000001,0x32eab4) stub

fixme:advapi:LsaClose (0xcafe) stub

fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW (L"\\\\.\\DISPLAY1",0,0x32e49c,0x00000000), stub!

fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option 43 STUB

fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option 44 STUB

fixme:netapi32:NetWkstaUserGetInfo Level 1 processing is partially implemented

fixme:advapi:LsaOpenPolicy ((null),0x18cdab8,0x00000001,0x18cdad4) stub

fixme:advapi:LsaClose (0xcafe) stub

fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option 43 STUB

fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option 44 STUB

fixme:wtsapi:WTSRegisterSessionNotification Stub 0x10048 0x00000000

fixme:netapi32:NetWkstaUserGetInfo Level 1 processing is partially implemented

fixme:advapi:LsaOpenPolicy ((null),0x18cdab8,0x00000001,0x18cdad4) stub

fixme:advapi:LsaClose (0xcafe) stub

fixme:msg:ChangeWindowMessageFilter c059 00000001

fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option 43 STUB

fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option 44 STUB

fixme:wtsapi:WTSEnumerateProcessesW Stub (nil) 0x00000000 0x00000001 0x32e114 0x32e118

fixme:wtsapi:WTSFreeMemory Stub (nil)

fixme:netapi32:NetWkstaUserGetInfo Level 1 processing is partially implemented

fixme:advapi:LsaOpenPolicy ((null),0x32ea7c,0x00000001,0x32ea98) stub

fixme:advapi:LsaClose (0xcafe) stub

fixme:netapi32:NetWkstaUserGetInfo Level 1 processing is partially implemented

fixme:advapi:LsaOpenPolicy ((null),0x32ea7c,0x00000001,0x32ea98) stub

fixme:advapi:LsaClose (0xcafe) stub

```

(ma wine che impostazioni di rete utilizza di default? nessuna? se io faccio un "wine cmd" e poi lancio un ipconfig non riconosce manco il comando, booh)

-- EDIT --

In giro per la rete ho trovato questo: qui lo fanno funzionare

http://rafanto.net/teamviewer-su-linux-con-wine/

Forse devo compilare diversamente il mio wine?

```
[I] app-emulation/wine

     Available versions:  1.0!t 1.0.1!t 1.1.0!t 1.1.1!t 1.1.2!t 1.1.3!t 1.1.4!t 1.1.5!t 1.1.6!t 1.1.7!t 1.1.8!t 1.1.9!t 1.1.10!t 1.1.11!t 1.1.12!t 1.1.13!t 1.1.14!t 1.1.15!t 1.1.16!t 1.1.17!t 1.1.18!t 1.1.19!t 1.1.20!t 1.1.21!t 1.1.22!t 1.1.23!t 1.1.24!t 1.1.25!t 1.1.26!t 1.1.27!t 1.1.28!t 1.1.29!t 1.1.30!t 1.1.31!t 1.1.32!t 1.1.33!t 1.1.34!t 1.1.35!t ~1.1.36!t ~1.1.37!t ~1.1.38!t **9999!t {X alsa capi cups custom-cflags dbus esd fontconfig gecko gnutls gphoto2 gsm hal jack jpeg lcms ldap mp3 nas ncurses openal opengl oss perl png samba scanner ssl test threads truetype win64 xcomposite xinerama xml}

     Installed versions:  1.1.35!t(16:07:46 27/01/2010)(X alsa cups dbus gecko hal jpeg mp3 ncurses opengl perl png samba ssl threads truetype -capi -custom-cflags -esd -fontconfig -gnutls -gphoto2 -gsm -jack -lcms -ldap -nas -openal -oss -scanner -test -win64 -xcomposite -xinerama -xml)

     Homepage:            http://www.winehq.org/

     Description:         free implementation of Windows(tm) on Unix

```

----------

## darkmanPPT

per quello che ho visto io sullla pagina di wine, pare che cambi comportamento dipendentemente dalla versione di teamv. che usi.

prova una versione leggermente più vecchia del programma in questione.

----------

## lsegalla

Da qualche ora è disponibile la versione per Linux!

EUREKA!!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Da qualche ora è disponibile la versione per Linux!
> 
> EUREKA!!
> 
> 

 

...e... funziona? 

lol mi piacciono queste situazioni  :Smile: 

----------

## lsegalla

certo funziona, l'ho provato da e verso ogni S.O.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Da qualche ora è disponibile la versione per Linux!
> 
> EUREKA!!

 

non esiste nessuna versione nativa per Linux, è sempre la versione di Windows che fa uso diretto delle librerie di wine (quindi se hai già wine installato ti ritrovi con due versioni di wine installate).

----------

## lsegalla

ho visto, ma cio' non toglie che funziona

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> ho visto, ma cio' non toglie che funziona

 

mai detto o scritto il contrario, ho solo precisato che non è una versione per linux.

----------

## lsegalla

giusto, hai ragione

----------

